# Con on the Cob



## hashbrown (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi friends,

     I am posting this message to invite all of you to Con on the Cob , Northeast Ohio's most "off the cob" convention for fans of adventure, fantasy, science fiction, art, and games of all varieties. 
     Con on the Cob offers a wide variety of diversions, including a 24 hour gaming room (with games run by some of your favorite rpg creators), fantastic special guests, a wondrous art show, exhibitor hall and dealers room, 24 hour movies and anime, seminars and workshops, a games library, amazing parties, and more special events than you can swing a sword at, all in a friendly, casual atmosphere brimming with new friends and fellow fans.

     Please visit www.cononthecob.com  for more information.

Thanks,

Andy Hopp
www.andyhopp.com


----------

